# How much?



## mfcphil (21 Jan 2010)

How much ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia for a 240L   4ft tank    Will a 9l and 3l bag be enough?

And is the Green Mahine the only place that sells it? anywhere cheaper?


----------



## Garuf (21 Jan 2010)

They're the exclusive distributor, nonone else has any ada products in the UK. I know what you mean about the cost! I'd suspect it's no where near enough soil, I've used 18l in a 1'x2' tank. There's the new columbo substrate of the market which is about a fiver cheaper for a liter more.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Jan 2010)

I used 2 x 9l of ADA & 10l of JBL aquabasis+ to bulk it out and it gave me a 2" - 6" front to back coverage. So you should be looking for around 25-30litres.


----------



## mfcphil (21 Jan 2010)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I used 2 x 9l of ADA & 10l of JBL aquabasis+ to bulk it out and it gave me a 2" - 6" front to back coverage. So you should be looking for around 25-30litres.




Did you mix it or put the JBL aquabasis at the bottom...would the ADA not fall through?


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Jan 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



viewtopic.php?f=35&t=5661&start=80

pics on there^
And the JBL is like soil, so there is no chance of the ADA falling through.


----------



## mfcphil (21 Jan 2010)

Thanks .....and the tank looks fab by the way!!


----------



## Garuf (21 Jan 2010)

Where are you located? I've got 18l of ada aquasoil that only got one months use you can have for Â£35, collection only though.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Jan 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Thanks .....and the tank looks fab by the way!!



cheers


----------



## mfcphil (21 Jan 2010)

Billingham near Middlesbrough....just this min order 12 litres from Green Machine...got 10L of the other stuff from 123 Aquatics

Thanks for the offer though....are you close to me...just in case


----------



## Garuf (21 Jan 2010)

No where near, I'm in headingly, Leeds. I should put it up in the for sale section with some other nick nacks I have spare. Everythings going to make money for my new tank


----------

